# So I bought a TS for Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach



## grodri02

Hi,

Looking for some much needed advice.....specially anyone that owns the same time share and is willing to help me out.

I went to Cabo San Lucas on July and I ended up going to the PB presentation regarding their TS at Sunset Beach. Long story short, I came out of there owning a one bedroom TS starting 2011 for like 90 years for one week in a year. I have paid it in full already but I have buyers remorse. I'll admit to the fact that the seller with all the resale talk, and how you get rental money in case you cant go persuade me to buy it. After reading on the forums and such, I'm seeing that is far from truth. 

So now I'm stuck with this (and its maint. fee for life) and Im looking to work it for my advantage. I do plan to vacation quit a bit but not so much to cabo. One of the main reasons that I bought was the ability to exchange via RCI that will allow me to travel to other areas that I will like. But whats the best way to approach this? Does being a premier pueblo member give you any advantage? 

Any advice is really appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## nazclk

*Sunset Beach*

You own at a beautiful resort, I know as I own there and go every year for 2-4 weeks.  Think of it as a lifelong learning lesson, you bought from the resort like many of us did the first time around.  Unless you want to sell it for about 5 cents on a dollar, just keep it and use it. The one bedroom units are really nice and once you go for a couple of years and get to know the people at the resort you will get Caboized and will love to go back.  I have stayed at all of the Pueblo Resorts and they are wonderful.  Send me an email for information if you wish.


----------



## grodri02

^^^^^Thank you.

If I trade in my week with the Hotel, what will I get? And will I still be able to use RCI to travel?

Also I heard that RCI has a specific place to call for pueblo bonito...should I go that route?

Basically, which is the best way to maximize your TS to your advantage at Pueblo Bonito?

Thanks all!!!


----------



## DeniseM

In general, Mexico timeshares are poor traders because there is far more supply, than demand.  Exchange companies assign trading power to timeshares, and if there isn't much demand for a timeshare, it won't be a strong trader, even if it's a very nice resort.  Right now, travel to Mexico is way, way down, so there isn't much demand.

You will get the most value out of it by using it yourself.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

grodri02 said:


> Also I heard that RCI has a specific place to call for pueblo bonito...should I go that route?
> 
> Basically, which is the best way to maximize your TS to your advantage at Pueblo Bonito?



The RCI telephone number for Pueblo Bonito owners is toll free:

(888) 909-4399
You have to become an RCI member to be able to deposit and exchange your week within RCI.  But even if you are not a member, I am sure that you could call that number to get your exchange-related questions answered.  They are RCI employees who specialize in Pueblo Bonito.  If you call the regular RCI number, once they know that you own even 1 Pueblo Bonito resort, they automatically transfer you to the Pueblo Bonito desk.

The RCI Pueblo Bonito preference means you will have first dibs at any Pueblo Bonito deposits in the RCI spacebank.  That will make it very easy for you to trade your 1-bedroom unit for a 2-bedroom at Sunset, or easily exchange into any of the other Pueblo Bonito resorts even during peak times.  

I don't own at Sunset, but my PB week has traded very well for other gold crown resorts in Mexico.  It does not trade well when trying to exchange back into the US unless it is off-season.

-- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Al D

I own several units at Pueblo Bonito. Hopefully I can help.
Your purchase should have come with an RCI account. You will be able to trade, but you will need to be flexible and plan far ahead. Bank your week as far ahead of time as you can. Put in a "search" for several spots over a good span of time and you will get something you will enjoy.
Call RCI a lot with your questions. If the person isn't helpful, call back 5 minutes later and talk to someone else.
If for some reason you don't get enough help from RCI, send me a message and I'll talk to you on the phone and help you.
Good luck.
Al D


----------



## alwysonvac

Let me start by saying that I'm not familiar with your resort.

However with RCI, if you can deposit a high demand week, you'll definitely have better trading power than depositing a low demand week.

Here's the travel demand index for a different exchange company. I'm assuming that the greatest demand weeks would be similar in RCI. I would suggest trying to deposit one of the weeks that shows the greatest demand as far in advance as possible. RCI takes deposits up to two years in advance

Good Luck


----------



## grodri02

Thanks for all your comments.

I received this email from the person who sold me the TS. Can any PB owner care to comment on its meaning??? What do they mean trading in units is going away? 



Well, we are off and running with a new dimension at Pueblo Bonito Resorts!

I am very excited about this new program as it will offer more flexibility, opportunity and cost effectiveness!

Response has been tremendous so far!

So without further adieu, here it is!

POINTS CAN BE USED Between SUNSET BEACH AND ROSE without having to pay the current internal exchange fee of $129US. To/from Emerald Bay Remains the same.

Point Values

Jr Suite Bi-Annual=                      50pts per year or 100 points Every Other Year

Jr Suite Annual=                        100pts per year  (Maintenance fee drops from $497 to $389)

Exec Bi-Annual=                        100pts per year

Exec Annual=                            200pts per year (Maintenance fee drops from $807 to $777)

Presidential Bi-Annual=              150pts per year

Presidential Annual=                  300pts per year (Maintenance fee RISES from $960 to $1166)

Points must be used every year for units at Pueblo Bonito or Banked into RCI (for an additional 2years from the date banked) Based on the above chart.

As stated in previous emails....trading in units is going away. For a limited time, you will be able to convert your current units to points based upon the above chart

without cost!!!(Saving up to $3000 per contract) We will CONVERT ,Sunset Beach, ROSE, and Emerald Bay Contracts!

If you simply want to convert to the point system, WITHOUT purchasing additional points, You have 2 ways to do this,

1) Pay $3000- $1000 now, $1000 in 30 days and $1000 in 60 days or,

2) The first 500 owners converting to points, pay a one time charge of $2500.

The Initial offering for existing owners is as follows:

50 points

$7512

$2254 Downpayment

$5258 Financed

PAYMENTS (Starting Jan 1st, 2011)

5 years @ 8.8% $108.64

3 years @ 4.0% $155.25

or $6860 Cash Price



100 points

$11860

$ 3558 Downpayment

 $8302 Financed

PAYMENTS (Starting Jan 1, 2011)

5 Years @ 8.8% $171.53

3 Years @ 4.0% $245.11

or $10773 Cash Price



200 Points

$19440

$ 5832 Downpayment

$13608 Financed

Payments (Starting Jan 1, 2011)

5 years @ 8.8% $281.15

3 Years @ 4.0% $401.76

or $17595 Cash Price

PLEASE PLEASE, Time is of the essence! These initial prices can only be offered once and will SURELY be going up when High Season arrives (3 weeks from now!!!!) Additionally, you do not want to lose your opportunity to convert your WEEKS into POINTS(IF neither points nor upgrading interest you.......there is no urgency and you can continue using your program as is)

I am looking forward to hearing back from you SOON!


----------



## Al D

Sorry, I wish I could help. I have seen nothing from Pueblo about converting to points. I would be very surprised if the weeks program "is going away". Sounds like more lies from someone that gets a commission for converting you.
RCI points have been around for a while. I don't recall seeing anything for Pueblo Bonito points. I looked into converting some of my other weeks to points a couple of times, but it didn't seem to be right for me.
I currently own several Pueblo weeks and a variety of other timeshares. I used to buy and sell them as a hobby. Good luck trying to sell anything in this market. Like one of the posters said, your best use is probably to just keep the week and trade the week through RCI. I have traded about 200 weeks over the years and with patience, I usually get a good vacation. You should join Tug. The database of timeshare resorts is worth it's weight in gold. ALWAYS check the Tug rating before accepting any exchange. RCI makes every resort sound great. In reality, it could rate as a 2 or 3 when you could also wait or search harder for a 9 or 10.
In addition, you may get more help with your posts as a member instead of a guest. Not sure, but maybe. It's the best $15 you will ever spend on your timeshare.
Good luck.
Al


----------



## funtime

We have several PB Sunset units and the first was bought from the developer.  We recently traded our studio at PB Sunset into a summer 2 bed at PS Sunset through RCI.  Do not convert and spend more money with the developer.  Join  TUG and pick up a less expensive unit for use as a trader and either use your PB Sunset yourself or obtain a great week and rent it on Redweek.  Funtime


----------



## katyjill

I own a 1 bedroom at PB Emerald Bay and have recently been able to do some nice trading up within the Pueblo Bonito resorts.  In 2009 we traded for a 2 bedroom at Sunset Beach.  We traded our 2010 week for a 3 bedroom at Emerald Bay this coming January.  We invited other family members to stay with us for the first week, the second week we will be using our own 1 bedroom unit.

I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of your week even if you don't want to visit Cabo every year.  Just plan ahead.

By the way, my experience with Pueblo Bonito has been that you don't get to pick the week that gets deposited for trade, and they require you to pay your maintenance fee before they will deposit the week into RCI.


----------



## toby9116

*Direct exchange*

You could try a direct exchange. There is a section in TUG for exchanges. I have never been to Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach but I understand it is an outstanding resort. If not back to Cabo where would you like go?


----------



## grodri02

pkfox said:


> You could try a direct exchange. There is a section in TUG for exchanges. I have never been to Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach but I understand it is an outstanding resort. If not back to Cabo where would you like go?



One location is Hawaii most definitely. Also, since I'm in the east coast, the Caribbean will probably be the  most place I will frequent since its closer for me to travel to.


----------

